# Neuer Garten, neuer Teich!



## Hanseat (16. März 2015)

Hallo Forum,

ich bin neu hier und möchte mich daher kurz mal vorstellen, bevor ich euch mit meinen Fragen belästige. 

Ich heiße Carsten, bin 29 Jahre alt und wohne in Bremen. Da ich kürzlich in mein eigenes Reihenhaus gezogen bin, bin ich dabei meinen Garten neu zu gestalten. Dazu soll auch ein Teich gehören und da ich möglichst wenig Fehler machen möchte, bin ich nun fleißig dabei mir Wissen anzulesen.

Kurz zu meiner Teichgeschichte:

Mein Vater hatte, so lange ich mich erinnern kann, immer einen Teich im Garten. Erst eine eher kleine Pfütze, dann daneben ein größerer Teich, und schließlich wurde vor ein paar Jahren von einem Unternehmen statt diesen ein neuer deutlich größerer Teich gebaut (schließlich sind keine Kinder mehr da, die eine Wiese zum Spielen brauchen. )
Alle diese Teiche waren Folienteiche und enthielten keine Fische. __ Kröten, __ Molche usw. kamen von alleine und fühlen sich dort wohl recht wohl. Als ich auszog wollte ich im gemieteten Garten auch einen kleinen Teich. Ich hielt mich nicht lange mit Theorie auf, nahm eine alte Teichschale, die bei meinen Eltern eh nur noch ein Tümpel war, setzte ein paar Pflanzen ein, und ließ der Natur ihren Lauf. Das war zwar recht nett, aber auf Dauer macht es nicht glücklich.
Rechtzeitig zum Umzug ins jetzige Haus wurde dieser Teich undicht und war auch ziemlich zugewachsen. Also kam er raus, ein paar Pflanzen und ein einsamer Frosch kamen zu meinem Vater.

Im Garten des nun gekauften Hauses hatte der Vorbesitzer ebenfalls einen Teich, die gleiche Teichschale (maximale Außenmaße 1m x 2m), allerdings mit sieben Goldfischen und zwei Pumpen, eine im eine neben dem Teich. Mir gefiel weder dieser Teich, noch wollte ich Fische und auch keine Pumpe und die Umgebung des Teichs war auch nicht gerade mein Geschmack. Da passte es recht gut, dass der Teich diesen Winter eines Morgens plötzlich fast leer war, offenbar hatte die nicht mehr ganz junge Teichschale den Nachtfrost nicht überstanden. Die Fische zogen zwischenzeitlich in ein Aquarium, bevor für sie zum Glück kurzfristig ein neues Quartier in einem Goldfischteich gefunden werden konnte.

Nachdem der Winter nun vorbei ist, wird es ernst. Die alte Teichschale ist entsorgt, der gepflasterte Gartenweg ist zurückgebaut (soll woanders hin) und auch die Bambusbepflanzung neben dem Teich ist fast Geschichte.
Nun werden die Planungen konkreter und damit tauchen immer neue Fragen und Zweifel auf.

Hier also meine Bedingungen/Wünsche:

- kein Fischbesatz
- keine Pumpe, möglichst keine Technik
- Naturnaher Teich, es geht mir darum, einen lebendigen Garten zu haben.
- der Garten wird weitestgehend neu gestaltet, trotzdem gibt es Einschränkungen
- Der Teich entsteht in Eigenleistung mit überschaubaren Kosten, aber trotzdem "was vernünftiges"
- Der Garten ist ca. 5,5m x 11m, davon gehen noch Terrasse, Schuppen usw. ab
- es wird daher zwangsläufig ein recht kleiner Teich (max. 3m x 3m), was aber ok ist.
- Ich brauche keine Rasenfläche, lieber eine ordentliche Ufergestaltung

Soweit zu mir, mit konkreten Fragen werde ich mich vermutlich recht bald melden. Bis dahin lese ich mich weiter durchs Forum.

Gruß,
       Carsten


----------



## laolamia (16. März 2015)

hi,

hoert sich sehr gut an....bin gespannt.
noch kinder am start?

viel erfolg und immer bilder bilder bilder....als vom teich meine ich 

gruss marco


----------



## Tanny (16. März 2015)

Hallo Carsten, 

von mir auch herzlich willkommen 

Deine Ideen und Pläne hören sich klasse an - freue mich schon auf Fotos von der geplanten Teichfläche 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## misudapi (17. März 2015)

Hallo Carsten

und ein herzliches Willkommen
Du hast vor eine "kleine Pfütze" ohne Technik zu bauen, so wie ich es habe !!   Find ich gut.
Dafür bist du hier genau richtig. 
Willst du einen rechteckigen oder mehr runden Teich mit evl. kleinen "Sumpfausläufern"? Folie oder Schale? Welche Tiefe ist gewünscht?
Z.B. meiner ist ca. 3,4m  x  2,2m und 1,2m tief um mehr Volumen zu haben damit die Tiere im Winter überleben kömmen.
Von welchen Einschränkungen redes du?
Mit deinen genauen Angaben kann man dir besser helfen,aber damit hst du ja schon angefangen.
Also leg los und erzähl uns mehr.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Digicat (17. März 2015)

Servus Carsten

Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten ...

Ich freue mich riesig wieder einen Naturteichler begrüßen zu dürfen.

Da du ja schon vorbelastet bist, braucht es nicht mehr viele Tipps.

Einen hätte ich mal, bin sicher es geht mehr als 3 x 3 Meter ... der Teich darf ruhig auch rechteckig, oval, oder auch nierenförmig sein.
Falten lassen sich kaschieren.

Bin schon auf die Plaunung gespannt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Hanseat (17. März 2015)

Hallo,

erstmal Danke für die nette Begrüßung.

Zu euren Fragen:


laolamia schrieb:


> noch kinder am start?


Nein, Kinder sind nicht dabei. Der Garten ist eingezäunt, also kommen auch die Nachbarskinder nicht zu mir.



misudapi schrieb:


> Willst du einen rechteckigen oder mehr runden Teich mit evl. kleinen "Sumpfausläufern"?


Keine geometrische Form, sondern unregelmäßig, Sumpfausläufer sind denkbar.


misudapi schrieb:


> Folie oder Schale? Welche Tiefe ist gewünscht?


Folie, um möglichst flexibel zu sein. Tja, die Tiefe ist eine offene Frage. Ich hab nun verschiedenes gelesen was nötig sein soll, oder auch nicht und was überhaupt möglich ist. Da bin ich also noch nicht festgelegt.


misudapi schrieb:


> Von welchen Einschränkungen redes du?


Die Einschränkungen bei der Neugestaltung des Gartens (mit Auswirkungen auf den Teich) sind:
- Terrasse und Schuppen bleiben unverändert in Position und Größe
- Eine Konifere, ein Busch und eine __ Birke bleiben wo sie sind, evtl. stören also deren Wurzeln
- Der Vorbesitzer hat einen Brunnenanschluss für die Gartenpumpe mitten aufs Grundstück gesetzt (ca. 50cm hoch und weiß gestrichen )
- Ich möchte nicht den gesamten Garten "unter Wasser setzen", irgendwo muss ja auch noch der Aushub hin...
- Meine bisherigen Gartenträume sahen abgesehen vom Teich noch 1-2 schwachwüchsige Apfelbäume vor, mal schauen was machbar ist.

Gruß,
       Carsten


----------



## Digicat (17. März 2015)

Hanseat schrieb:


> Eine Konifere, ein Busch und eine __ Birke bleiben wo sie sind


Hoffentlich nicht in Teich-Windrichtung. Wenn ja, wirst ein feines Laubschutznetz brauchen.



Hanseat schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht den gesamten Garten "unter Wasser setzen", irgendwo muss ja auch noch der Aushub hin...


Das finde ich sehr gut das der Aushub zur Gartengestaltung genutzt wird.



Hanseat schrieb:


> Meine bisherigen Gartenträume sahen abgesehen vom Teich noch 1-2 schwachwüchsige Apfelbäume vor, mal schauen was machbar ist.


Säulen-Apfelbäumchen gehen in jedem Garten

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Hanseat (17. März 2015)

Hier mal eine Übersicht über den Garten mit den aktuellen Überlegungen.





Die Terrasse ist 3,70m x 4m, der Teich auf dieser Skizze etwa 2,6m x 2,4m. Da geht sicherlich noch mehr in Richtung der beiden Apfelbäume (die es ja eh noch nicht gibt).
Der weiße Fleck im rechten Apfelbaum ist der Pumpenanschluss. Der Wind kommt auf dieser Ansicht von unten, bzw. unten rechts.
Zwischen __ Birke und Schuppen ist der erwähnte Busch, wie weit deren Wurzeln gehen, weiß ich noch nicht. Natürlich ist die Birke eigentlich größer, aber auch entsprechend hoch, daher hab ich hier die Krone nicht berücksichtigt.
Die Terrasse liegt etwas 40cm höher als der Rest des Gartens, daher ist der Weg oben eine Rampe. Die Treppenstufen in der Terrasse gibt es auch noch nicht.

Ich hoffe, das Bild vermittelt einen ersten Eindruck des Gartens und meiner Überlegungen. Jetzt könnt ihr über mich herfallen 

Gruß,
       Carsten


----------



## Tanny (17. März 2015)

Hallo Carsten, 
kannst Du das Bild/die Bilder auch hier direkt einstellen - oder hier im Forum in der Galerie ein ALbum anlegen?

Ich habe zwar selbst auch 3 Alben bei Photobucket, aber blöderweise komme ich nicht mehr ran 

Seit ich Windows 8.1 habe, kann ich bei Photobucket keine Bilder mehr sehen - da lädt immer nur noch die 
Werbung an den Rändern hoch....und selbst bei Backauf (die Firma, die meinen Computer immer richtet) konnten sie das
Problem nicht lösen 

Jetzt muss ich, wenn ich an meine Photobucketalben will, immer zu einer Bekannten fahren und ihren alten Rechner benutzen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Hanseat (17. März 2015)

Ja, hab gelesen, dass externe Hoster immer nur als Link dargestellt werden. Also hab ich ein Album angelegt.

Hier also nochmal das Bild:
Medium 29012 anzeigen


----------



## Tanny (17. März 2015)

Hallo Carsten,

 ich finde, dass das sehr toll aussieht 

...."aber".....jetzt kommt das berühmte "aber" 

...mit DER Baumplanung scheint mir Dein Teich im Totalschatten zu liegen?

Wo ist auf der Ansicht Süden?
Wenn die Terasse nach Süden ausgerichtet ist, dann würde ich mir den rechten Apfelbaum stark
überlegen (Säulenapfel ginge zwar auch, aber ehrlich: ich habe noch keinen Säulenapfel gefunden,
der schmeckt....)
Vielleicht könnte man dann dort eher buschige Früchte (z.B. eine __ Johannisbeere oder eine Stachelbeere oder
einen Schrebergartenmultibusch (4-5 Buschfrüchte an einer Pflanze veredelt) setzen?

Die sind niedriger und lassen mehr Licht durch.

Durch die Anordnung der Gebäude plus wenn Du sagst, die __ Birke habe eine sehr mächtige Krone,
scheint mir der Garten ohnehin schon sehr "dunkel".

Hast Du den Garten schon mal im Sommer erlebt? Weisst Du, wie hell er da tatsächlich noch ist?
Du schreibst: Reihenhaus.....wie sind die Nachbargrundstücke bepflanzt?


Vielleicht magst Du auch einmal ein Foto von dem Grundstück und den vorhandenen
Bäumen/Büschen einstellen, damit man ein besseres Gefühl für die Größenverhältnisse bekommt?

Bei der Birke kann ich Dir aus Erfahrung sgen, dass ganz besonders Deine Sumpfzone alljährlich
randvoll mit Stecklingen sein wird (da kannst Du dann einen Handel aufmachen  )

DIe Birkensamen explodieren überall, wo sie auf feuchten Boden fallen.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Hanseat (17. März 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,

ja, die Terrasse ist nach Süden ausgerichtet, Süden ist auf der Skizze also irgendwo rechts.

Da hab ich mich vielleicht etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Die Krone der __ Birke ist nicht wirklich mächtig, sie wurde wohl auch vor 1-2 Jahren gestutzt. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass sie größer ist als der Kreis den ich für sie eingezeichnet habe.

Ich wohne erst seit November hier, kenne den Garten also nicht im Sommer und kenne die Birke auch nur kahl. Die Sonne aus Süden ist vor allem durch die nächste Reihe Häuser begrenzt. Nach meiner Schätzung (und der bisherigen Erfahrung) müsste der Teich noch in der Sonne liegen, der rechte Schuppen ist aber recht schattig.

Auf dem in der Skizze oben liegenden Nachbargrundstück stehen mehrere Bäume, dahinter eine Reihe hoher __ Eichen, von Osten kommt also kaum Licht. Auf der Westseite (unten) gibt es zwei völlig kahle Gärten, dahinter den Garagenhof. Diese Gärten werden dieses Jahr bepflanzt werden, aber ohne mir Licht zu nehmen. Der Apfelbaum auf dieser Seite soll also auch als Sichtschutz dienen, da meine Terrasse sonst sehr gut einsehbar wäre. Der rechte Apfelbaum ist tatsächlich optional, da kann auch gerne was anderes hin.

An die __ Birken-Setzlinge hatte ich noch nicht gedacht, ich freue mich schon mal drauf...

Gruß,
     Carsten

EDIT: Hier mal eine 3D Skizze um die Größenverhältnisse zu sehen.
Medium 29013 anzeigen


----------



## Tanny (17. März 2015)

Hanseat schrieb:


> An die __ Birken-Setzlinge hatte ich noch nicht gedacht, ich freue mich schon mal drauf...



 na, da bin ich ja gespannt, ob Du das nach ein oder zwei Jahren imer noch so siehst 
....ich habe nämlich auch eine riesen __ Birke und wundere mich jedes Jahr wieder,
wo plötzlich überall Birken entstehen....

Nein, aber jetzt mal im Ernst:

wenn Du es aushalten kannst, einen Sommer noch ohne Teich,
dann würde ich Dir dringend empfehlen,
erst einmal einen Sommer in dem Garten durchzumachen,
um Dir einen EIndruck von den tatsächlichen Licht- und Platzverhältnissen zu verschaffen.

Stattdessen könntest Du z.B., damit schon mal etwas Wasser da ist, wo auch Amphibien
einziehen können, für diesen Sommer vielleicht ein oder zwei Minis an der Terassenkante anlegen/aufstellen
(das geht schnell, billig und sieht toll aus  schau mal in meine Minidoku oder in Patricks Seerosenmini im Edelstahltopf)
Da kannst  Du z.B. die Pflanzen für den späteren, richtigen Teich auch schon vorziehen und die Amphibien können später rüberwandern....

unter Umständen erspart DIr das eine Menge Kosten/spätere Umbaumaßnahmen.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Wetterleuchten (17. März 2015)

Hallo und willkommen von einer, die auch noch ganz neu hier ist.
*g* Enge Bebauung, kleines Grundstück und dann noch ein Teich, das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. 
Birkenreissig ist übrigens ganz brauchbares Anzündmaterial für Ofen, Grill oder Kamin


----------



## misudapi (17. März 2015)

Hallo Carsten,
Ich glaube Kirstin hat Recht, es sieht nach einen "Schattenteich" aus. 
Aber....
hab so wild, ich habe im Sommer von Osten her nur 3 Stunden und Mittags auch nur 2 Stunden direktes Sonnenlicht, ansonsten ist es Absonnig.
Da mußt du genauer auf die Bepflanzung (Schattenliebende) achten, ansonsten hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das es ein bisschen länger dauert bis die Pflanzen (auch die Algen) durchstarten. Den __ Kröten und __ Molche scheint es nicht zu stören. Den ersten Molch hab ich heute entdeckt!!!
Aber bis du pflanzen kannst muß du erst mal buddeln.
Die Sumpfzone würde ich so legen das man leichter zum Reinigen daran kämme.
Aus den Aushub könnte man  einen kleiner Bachlauf machen der von der  Pumpe runter geht. Die Pumpe funktioniert doch richtig, oder? Wegen Wasser nachfüllen?

Buddeln kann du ja schon mal, meinen ich, dann sieht du schon wie viel Aushub du kebommst und was du damit machst.
Wenn die Muskel nicht mehr mitmachen, kannst du hier z.B. nach den Stichpunkten Randbefestigung  oder Kapillarsperre schauen.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Hanseat (17. März 2015)

Hallo,

ein Jahr warten würde ich ungerne, aber ich werde mal beobachten wie das Licht aktuell fällt und vielleicht können mir die Nachbarn auch etwas dazu sagen.

Einen Bachlauf möchte ich nicht, da ich gerne ohne Pumpe auskommen würde. Ob die bisherige Pumpe noch geht ist fraglich. Zum Nachfüllen ist eine normale Gartenpumpe und der etwas ungünstig liegende Brunnenanschluss vorhanden. Getestet habe ich den noch nicht, er soll aber funktionieren... Zur Not wäre auch ein Außenwasserhahn vorhanden.

Ich hab den Entwurf mal etwas angepasst:
- einer der Apfelbäume wird zum Busch, daher niedriger.
- Brunnenanschluss eingezeichnet (weiß)
- Sumpfzone verlegt (nun beim Brunnen)
- Teich vergrößert (2,75m x 3,1m)

Medium 29014 anzeigenMedium 29015 anzeigen


----------



## mitch (17. März 2015)

Hallo Carsten,

zum verfolgen der Sonne übers Jahr ist das gut geeignet:

http://app.photoephemeris.com/

1. deinen Standort eingeben
2. Datum auswählen Sommer / Winter

und schon solltest du abschätzen können wie viel Licht du abbekommst.


----------



## Hanseat (18. März 2015)

Hallo,

@mitch: danke für den Link, interessante Seite.
Den Einfluss der __ Birke kann ich schlecht abschätzen, da sie noch kahl ist. Aber ich bin nun ziemlich sicher, dass die gegenüberliegenden Häuser und die Konifere kein Problem sind. Ihr habt natürlich trotzdem Recht, dass der Platz ein eher schattiger ist. Die Sonnenstunden von Susanne erreiche ich aber ziemlich sicher, auch wenn es bei mir Westen statt Osten ist. Da ich bisher keine konkreten Wünsche bzgl. der Bepflanzung habe, wäre es kein Problem, dabei auf schattenliebende Pflanzen zu achten.

Gruß,
        Carsten


----------



## Hanseat (19. März 2015)

[INFO][INFO][/INFO][/INFO]Hallo,

der bisherige Garten ist nun soweit zurückgebaut, dass ich Fotos von der Planung "vor Ort" zeigen kann. Erstmal muss ich mich für die Qualität entschuldigen, die Kamera ist alt und die Linse verschmutzt, das ist bei Gegenlicht eher ungünstig.
Medium 29016 anzeigen
Erstmal ein Foto von oben, links der geplante Pflasterweg mit noch provisorischer Rampe, unten sieht man noch die Terrassenkante. Die beiden Pflanzenkübel zeigen etwa den Busch und den Apfelbaum rechts aus meinen Skizzen. Der Lichteinfall ist von ca. 14:30.
Die Zoneneinteilung ist noch relativ willkürlich, direkt an der Terrasse soll eine Steilwand sein, das Wasser ist teilweise von einem Holzsteg überdeckt ( s. Skizzen, Maße ca. 1,8m x 0,6m). Der abgetrennte Bereich links oben ist als Sumpfzone gedacht.

Medium 29018 anzeigen Medium 29017 anzeigen
Noch mal zwei Fotos von der Terrasse aus aufgenommen.

Jetzt bin ich auf eure Meinungen gespannt. 

Gruß,
       Carsten


----------



## misudapi (19. März 2015)

Hallo Casten,
sieht doch unter deinen Bedinnungen gar nicht schelcht aus.
Du kommst von allen Seiten an den Teich ran. Für die weiter Pfege ist so was erleichtern.
Ich glaube das du von den Lichtverhältnissen im Sommer deutlich mehr ab bekommst wenn die Sonne höher ist.
Vermutlich wird es eher Halbschattig sein. Das wirst du ja feststellen wenn es so weit ist.
Hast du dir mal überlegt was du mit den Aushub machst? Es fällt mir schwer in den kleinen Garten auch noch Erdwälle vor zustellen. Vielleicht hat jemand anderes noch eine Idee dazu.
Das der Teich direkt an der Terrasse hin soll, finde ich auch gut. Falls du mal doch Strom brauchen solltes, um z.B. ein Männeken Pis... für etwas Geplätzer haben zu wollen, kannst du es direkt von der Terrasse aus legen. 

Eine Liste mit den Materialen die du brauchst, würde ich jetzt als nächsten Schritt machen.  Alleine um ein Überblick auf die Kosten und die Arbeitsplanung zu haben. 
Gruß Susanne


----------



## mitch (19. März 2015)

Hallo Casten,

wie wäre es denn wenn der Teich etwas in die Höhe gehen würde (Terrassenhöhe ?), weniger Aushub und doch ne anständige Teichtiefe


----------



## Tanny (19. März 2015)

Hallo Carsten, 

ich stimme Susanne da in jeder Hinsicht zu 
...das wird bestimmt sehr schön 

Allerdings würde ich ehrlich bei den begrenzten Platzverhältnissen 
wirklich noch etwas abwarten mit dem Bäume pflanzen. 

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf Deine Baudoku und wie es aussieht, wenn es fertig ist 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Hanseat (20. März 2015)

Hallo,



mitch schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn wenn der Teich etwas in die Höhe gehen würde (Terrassenhöhe ?), weniger Aushub und doch ne anständige Teichtiefe


Der Vorbesitzer hatte seinen Fertigteich auch Terrassenhöhe, das hat mir aber nicht gefallen, denn dann brauche ich eine entsprechende Abgrenzung zum restlichen Garten. Außerdem sieht ein Teich, der höher liegt als der umgebende Garten, irgendwie unnatürlich aus, finde ich.

Wenn ich den Aushub bei mir nicht unterbringe, nehmen ihn meine Eltern, das ist also kein Problem. Dort hab ich mir gestern auch die Teichbegrenzung meines Vaters angeschaut. Er hat unter der Folie Profilsteine mit integrierter Kapillarsperre. Das sind quasi L-Profile, wobei der kurze Schenkel eine Rinne ist, die dann außerhalb vom Teich liegt. Die Folie wird über den kompletten Stein gezogen, man bekommt also einen stabilen Wall und die Rinne in einem Teil. Kennt jemand diese Steine? Klang recht praktisch.

Ansonsten wäre die einzige Stelle, wo ich mir einen Hügel vorstellen könnte, an dem hässlichen Brunnenanschluss. Den könnte man mit Erde ummanteln, zum Teich und zum Weg mit Pfosten abgrenzen, nach hinten raus eine Schräge bzw. Terrassen.

Gruß,
        Carsten


----------



## Tanny (20. März 2015)

Hallo Carsten,

was mir gerade so auffiel:
wenn Du den Weg um den Teich nicht links herum (also nach Osten), sondern rechts herum (also im Westen) anlegst,
(müsste dann vermutlich etwas "verschlungen" verlaufen und nicht schnurgerade),
dann könntest DU im Osten mit dem Aushub eine Art Wall mit zwei oder drei "Terassen" anlegen.

Diese ließen sich dann wunderbar bepflanzen - unter Umständen auch mit essbaren Nutzpflanzen.

Durch die Erhöhung würdest Du zum einen die Sonneneinstrahlung aus S/W und W länger ausschöpfen können
und Du würdest die nutzbare Fläche durch Nutzung der 3. Dimension deutlich vergrößern.....

LG
Sunny


----------



## Hanseat (20. März 2015)

Hallo,

hier noch ein Bild, damit ihr euch besser vorstellen könnt, was ich meine. Von diesen Betonpfosten hat ich noch mehr, der Zollstock zeigt wo die Hanggrenze verlaufen würde.
Medium 29019 anzeigen
Gruß,
      Carsten


----------



## Hanseat (20. März 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> 
> was mir gerade so auffiel:
> wenn Du den Weg um den Teich nicht links herum (also nach Osten), sondern rechts herum (also im Westen) anlegst,
> ...



Hallo Sunny,

diesen Verlauf hatte der Weg bisher, den wollte ich gerade nicht. Dieser Weg hat die Gartenfläche zerschnitten und mehr Fläche abgedeckt, als der neue gerade Weg. Daher hatte ich den Weg links vorgesehen, um eine (zumindest optisch) größere zusammenhängende Fläche zu bekommen. Außerdem ist der linke Gartenbereich schattiger, die sonnige Fläche nutze ich daher lieber für Teich oder Pflanzen statt für den Weg.
Wenn ich rechts herum den gepflasterten Weg habe, und links noch einen Wall, dann reduziert das die verfügbare Teichfläche doch deutlich.

Gruß,
      Carsten


----------



## Wetterleuchten (20. März 2015)

Den Brunnenanschluss würde ich auch zubauen wollen. Ist aber bestimmt ärgerlich, wenn man mal was reparieren muss und das Ding dann erst freischaufeln. Diese Palisadenhölzer sehen auch nicht gerade stimmungsvoll aus. Wie wäre es mit einem begrünten Spalierchen, nach einer Seite offen? Oder ein Steinhäufchen, das nicht ganz bis nach oben geht, aber von verschiedenen Kräutern und überwinternden Insekten und Amphibien eventuell dankbar angenommen würde?


----------



## Hanseat (11. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

soweit es Wetter und Zeit zulassen, geht die Arbeit am Garten voran. Der Weg ist fertig gepflastert, die Terrassenkante inkl Stufen in Arbeit.

@Wetterleuchten: Die Idee mit dem Steinhäufchen klingt gut, ich denke ich werde hinter dem Anschluss einen Hügel haben, der nach vorne dann durch einen Steinhaufen begrenzt wird.

Nun habe ich mir einige Beiträge zu Ufergestaltung, Uferwall/-graben, Kapillarsperre usw. durchgelesen. Leider gehen diese häufig von ganz anderen Platzverhältnissen aus. Ich möchte auch keinen begehbaren Uferwall. Die Grundidee von Uferwall, angrenzendem Graben und dann hoch stehender Folie habe ich verstanden. Aber ich werde es nur in kleinem Rahmen umsetzen können.
Beim Thema Uferwall sind mir wieder die Betonpfosten eingefallen, die oben bereits zu sehen waren. Wären die nicht geeignet, um einen Uferwall zu bilden? Sie würden einen stabilen Wall mit abgerundeter Oberfläche bilden, der Wall wäre dann etwas 10cm breit.

Eigentlich war ich gerade dabei die Pfosten zu entsorgen, aber noch könnte ich sie aus dem Container wieder raus holen...

Alternativ würden mir noch kleinere Betonpalisaden einfallen, die z.B. zur Beetbegrenzung eingesetzt werden. Diese gibt es in 1er- und 2er-Einheiten und würden liegend einen schmalen Wall bilden.

Gruß,
       Carsten


----------



## Wetterleuchten (12. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Carsten,

habe ich das richtig verstanden, du willst den Uferwall mit gekaften Betonprfilen konstruieren? Ist erst mal keine schlechte Idee, aber ich selbst habe keine "lehrbuchartige" Uferwall-graben-Konstruktion, kann das also nicht wirklich beurteilen. Aber ich würde mit dem Kauf von steinigen Materialien aller Art erst mal abwarten, bis das Loch für den Teich ausgehoben ist. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie bei euch so der Boden ist, wenn ich bei uns im Schwarzwald ein Loch dieser Größe graben würde, hätte ich danach soviel Steine, dass ich damit lässig Mäuerchen, Wälle und was weiß ich noch bauen könnte.


----------



## Hanseat (12. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Beate,

das hast du richtig verstanden. Ich suche eine einfache, platzsparende und trotzdem stabile Lösung für den Uferwall. "Stabil" heißt dabei aber nur, dass er sich selbst halten muss.

Steine in diversen Größen, von Fußballgröße bis Aquariumskies, sind bereits vorhanden, die sind allerdings eher für sichtbare Bereiche gedacht. Du hast natürlich Recht, beim Graben kommen da noch mehr dazu. Wobei sich das hier in Grenzen hält, der Boden ist eher lehmig, enthält kaum Steine. Da dieses Wohngebiet auf einem ehemaligen Bauernhof gebaut wurde, kann mich da aber alles erwarten. Ich hoffe nur, nicht auf ein altes Fundament zu stoßen...

An die Betonpalisaden dachte ich, weil man damit (liegend) recht einfach eine oben abgerundete, aber gleichmäßige Kante bauen kann. Nimmt man die von dir vorgeschlagenen Steine, hätte ich Bedenken ob ich das gleichmäßig und stabil hin bekomme.

Gruß,
        Carsten


----------



## Wetterleuchten (12. Apr. 2015)

Hi Carsten,

geht beides, mein ich. Ungleichmäßige Steine wachsen recht schnell ein, weil sie eben ungleichmäßig sind. Begehbar willst du das ja nicht haben, oder? 
Das ist reine Geschmacksache. In und auf Natursteinen können sich verschiedene Pflanzen gut verankern, das wächst je nach Größe recht schnell zu. Muss man halt mögen.


----------



## Hanseat (12. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Beate,

ich glaube wir meinen nicht das Gleiche ;-)

Ich meine einen Uferwall, der unterhalb der Folie liegt. Da kommen die Pflanzen also nicht ran.
[GALLERY=media, 29068[photo]
Hier mal eine Skizze.

Gruß,
      Carsten


----------



## Wetterleuchten (12. Apr. 2015)

Äh ja, wir reden nicht vom Gleichen. Du meinst den Wall unter der Folie.
Sorry, hatte ich nicht ganz auf dem Zettel. Kann man den nicht einfach aus Lehm formen?


----------



## Hanseat (12. Apr. 2015)

In den Fachbeiträgen hatte ich was von Magerzement gelesen, einfache Erde würde absacken. Ob Lehm reicht? Keine Ahnung...

Den Wall, der außen die Folie hoch hält, den wollte ich nicht mit den Palisaden machen. Da würde ich tatsächlich Natursteine nehmen.

Gruß,
     Carsten


----------



## Hanseat (18. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

nun gibt es mal Bilder vom aktuellen Stand und den weiteren Planungen:

Medium 29088 anzeigenMedium 29089 anzeigenMedium 29090 anzeigen
Leider habe ich festgestellt, dass der Garten zur Terrasse hin etwas ansteigt. Ich müsste also den Bereich um den Teich etwas anheben, um an der Terrasse den erwarteten Wasserspiegel zu haben. Damit liegt der Wasserspiegel tw. höher als der Weg. Aber ich denke mit entsprechender Uferbepflanzung stört das nicht.

Ich habe gelesen, dass man ein Steilufer, wie ich es an der Terrasse haben möchte, mit einer Trockenmauer unter der Folie stützen soll. Ist das wirklich notwendig oder reicht da der lehmige Boden.

Gruß,
      Carsten


----------



## Tanny (18. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Carsten, 

also Deine technischen Fragen kann ich Dir leider nicht beantworten. 

Aber die Pläne sehen so rein optisch für mich richtig schön aus 

Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie das aussieht, wenn es fertig ist....

...das einzige, wo ich immer noch meine Zweifel habe, sind die Lichtverhältnisse 

Aber bekanntlich macht Versuch klug und ich warte mit Spannung auf den fertigen 
Teichgarten 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Carsten,
die Frage hinsichtlich Deines Steilufers ist nicht unwichtig. Wenn das Ende der Terasse direkt auf der äußeren Erdkante aufliegt, solte diese getsützt werden, damit sie nicht in den Teich gedrückt wird. Wenn die Terasse über ihre gesamte Fläche reht gut abgefangen wird, ist dieser Punkt weniger wichtig.
Es schadet nicht, die Uferzone zu betonieren, um ein Abrutschen zu vermeiden.


----------



## Hanseat (9. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

leider ging es beim Teichbau nicht so schnell weiter wie erhofft, aber inzwischen hat sich doch einiges getan.

Der Garten ist eine Hügellandschaft geworden. Zum Einen um den Aushub zu verwenden, zum Anderen ist der Teich von einem Wall umgeben, da der Wasserspiegel bis zu 20cm höher liegt als der Weg. Da der Garten zur Terrasse hin ansteigt, wäre der Wasserspiegel an der Terrasse sonst deutlich tiefer als gewünscht. Innerhalb der Teichgrube wurde aus Lehm ein Uferwall gebaut, auf diesem liegen nun Betonpalisaden um einfacher mehr Höhe zu bekommen. Er muss nicht begehbar sein, man kommt auch so überall ran.

Hier mal Bilder vom aktuellen Stand:
Medium 29882 anzeigenMedium 29883 anzeigenMedium 29884 anzeigenMedium 29885 anzeigen
Leider sieht man kaum die unterschiedlichen Tiefen. Der innenliegende Uferwall ist ca. 25cm hoch, die maximale Tiefe an der Terrasse sind ca. 80cm. Die maximale Ausmaße des Teichs sind 290cm die Terrasse entlang und 360cm in den Garten hinein.

Inzwischen mehren sich wieder die Fragen bzw. Unklarheiten, erstmal bzgl. Uferwall und Ufergraben.
In den Fachbeiträgen zu diesem Thema steht, dass der Uferwall höher als das umliegende Ufer und höher als der Wasserspiegel im Teich sein soll. Die Gründe sind:
- Der Teich darf in den Ufergraben überlaufen, aber nie andersherum.
- Nur über die Ufermatte auf dem Wall wird Wasser aus dem Teich in den Ufergraben gezogen.
- Der Ufergraben enthält nährstoffreiches Substrat, der Teich nährstoffarmes.
- Der Wall trennt daher nährstoffreiches und -armes Wasser.
- Es darf kein nährstoffreiches Wasser in den Teich gelangen.

Soweit hatte ich das auch verstanden (zumindest glaube ich das), aber da die Umsetzung etwas schwieriger ist und ich hier im Forum auch schon anderes gelesen habe, frage ich mich ob es wirklich so sein muss.
- Warum kommt in den Ufergraben nährstoffreiches Substrat?
- Braucht man das nur wenn man bestimmte Pflanzen im Ufergraben haben will?
- Ist der Ufergraben nicht das gleiche wie ein Sumpfbeet?

Es geht mir darum, einen optischen Übergang zwischen Teich und Beetbepflanzung zu haben. Könnte dann der Ufergraben nicht auch einfach eine Flachwasserzone mit dichter Bepflanzung aber nährstoffarmem Substrat sein? Der Uferwall würde dann einfach das Substrat am Abrutschen hindern, aber er wäre unterhalb des Wasserspiegels.
Bei einem natürlichen Gewässer ist der Übergang von offener Wasserfläche über Randbewuchs bis zum Ufer doch auch fließend. Natürlich sammeln sich am Rand Sedimente mit Nährstoffen, aber es ist eine durchgehende Wasserfläche.

Ich hoffe ihr konntet mir folgen ;-)

Wie sind eure Meinungen dazu? Sehe ich das völlig falsch, bin ich verwirrt? 

Danke!

Gruß,
       Carsten


----------



## Hanseat (18. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

auch wenn hier leider niemand geantwortet hat, habe ich im Thread https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ufergraben-und-uferwall.44960/ und in zwei weiteren einige Infos bekommen, die meine Fragen weitestgehend beantworten. Ich werde wohl doch keinen Uferwall bauen, der unter der Folie aber gleichzeitig über dem Wasserspiegel liegt. Stattdessen gibt es einen niedrigen Wall unterhalb der Folie, der aber nur dazu dient das Substrat zu stabilisieren. Dieses Substrat wird wohl Sand mit Lehmanteilen, bei Bedarf Kies zur Stabilisierung von Pflanzen.
So soll es dann aussehen, mit Natursteinen stabiliertes Substrat im flacheren Bereich, am Rand dichter bepflanzt.
Medium 29913 anzeigen
Aktuell sieht es leider so aus...
Medium 29911 anzeigen
Vor einer Woche sah es so aus...
Medium 29910 anzeigen
Das Frustrierende daran ist, dass der Teich zwischendurch schon wieder leer war... Naja, zum Glück ist der Weg mit den Eimern nicht weit zum Gulli.

Morgen kommt die Folie und das Flies 

Gruß,
       Carsten


----------



## troll20 (18. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Carsten,
mach wie du es für richtig hältst, sieht gut aus 

LG René


----------



## mitch (18. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Carsten,

der Ufergraben schaut schon mal gut aus, versuch aber den Wall etwas stabiler zu bekommen ned das dir der nasse Lehm beim Folie verlegen wegrutscht.
Wenn du auch in 3 Jahren noch Wasser sehen willst dann verzichte auf die vielen Abstufungen im Hauptbereich die sonst stark zuwuchern.

so sieht / sah es bei mir aus - "too much green"   wenn es wächst dann geht es schnell Richtung Dschungel 








Grab lieber noch ein paar Schubkarren Erde raus z.B. ungefähr in der Teichmitte, da hast du dann platz für eine schöne Seerose


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Aug. 2015)

Hanseat schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, dass man ein Steilufer, wie ich es an der Terrasse haben möchte, mit einer Trockenmauer unter der Folie stützen soll. Ist das wirklich notwendig oder reicht da der lehmige Boden.


Als Erdbauer bekomme ich Bauchschmerzen wenn ich dein Foto sehe wo die Kantensteine deines Terrassenabschluß so frei an der Böschung stehen.
Verallgemeinert geht man von einem Lastausbreitungswinkel von 45° aus. Den hast du schon weit unterschritten an deiner Kante. Dir kann es jederzeit passieren das deine Terrasse abrutscht. oder wenigstens die Kantensteine.


Hanseat schrieb:


> Hier mal Bilder vom aktuellen Stand:  Medium 29884 anzeigen


Weiterhin kann ich nicht sehen in welche Richtung deine Trasse entwässert....sollte es in Richtung Teich sein und das Wasser vor der Folie ins Erdreich versickert kann sich entweder unter der Folie eine Wasserblase bilden oder der Lehm so weit aufgeweicht werden, dass die Terrasse abrutscht.
Ich würde da auf jeden Fall eine kleine Dräinage anordnen und auf die Böschung eine Betonschicht zur Stabilisierung.


----------



## Hanseat (19. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Totto,

mir ist nicht klar, inwiefern die von mir erwähnte Trockenmauer das Steilufer stabilisieren soll. Ich kann nur schwer abschätzen wie viel Druck die Terrasse ausübt und wie viel Abstützung notwendig ist. Die Terrasse ist nur schwach belastet und steht seit 30 Jahren auf verdichtetem Lehm. Um die Treppe zu bauen, musste ich den Spaten mit einem Verlegehammer in den Lehm schlagen. Daher halte ich das Steilufer für ausreichend stabil, insbesondere wenn es durch die Folie geschützt ist.

An der Terrassenkante ist am Folienrand tatsächlich eine Art Regenrinne angedacht, um das Wasser von der Terrasse aufzufangen, damit es nicht unter die Folie, sondern in den Teich läuft.

Gruß,
       Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Aug. 2015)

Es ist dein Teich. 

Wo du eine Trockenmauer bauen willst erschließt sich mir nicht.


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich würde da auf jeden Fall eine kleine Dräinage anordnen und auf die Böschung eine Betonschicht zur Stabilisierung.


----------



## Hanseat (21. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Totto,

ich hatte in einem Teichbuch gelesen, dass man ein Steilufer mit einer Trockenmauer unter der Folie abstützen soll, Also die Steilwand mit einer Mauer stabilisieren und die Folie dann über die Mauer legen. Gerade bei einer Trockenmauer, die ja nur durch ihr Gewicht und die Reibung der Steine untereinander gehalten wird, sehe ich den Mehrwert nicht.

Gruß,
       Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Aug. 2015)

Eine Trockenmauer stabilisiert durch Ihr Gewicht. Somit kann es kein Abrutschen oder Grundbruch geben.

Schätze eine armierte Betonschicht bringt es auch.


----------



## Hanseat (22. Aug. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Eine Trockenmauer stabilisiert durch Ihr Gewicht. Somit kann es kein Abrutschen oder Grundbruch geben.
> 
> Schätze eine armierte Betonschicht bringt es auch.



Hallo Totto,

danke für die Erklärung!
Dann werde ich das Steilufer wohl mit einer Trockenmauer unter der Folie abstützen.

Frag mich nicht warum, aber ich sträube mich irgendwie dagegen, Beton o.ä. zu verwenden.

Gruß,
       Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Aug. 2015)

Tja, jedem sein Spielball.....ich würde schnell die Mischmaschine aus der Scheune zerren.


----------



## Hanseat (2. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,

so langsam wird es ernst. 

Der Flachwasserbereich wurde noch etwas vertieft, so dass statt der Abstufungen dort eine Schräge entstanden ist. Steine zur Stabilisierung der Steilwand liegen bereit und nach längerer Diskussion im Baumarkt habe ich nun auch das Substrat. Ich hatte ja an Sand mit Lehmanteil gedacht, im Endeffekt ist es nun Estrichkies, Körnung 0-8 geworden. Der enthält zwar offiziell keinen Lehm, aber er schien mir das passendste zu sein. Weserkies gab es nur gewaschen, Lotsand ebenfalls. Mit Lehmanteil gab es nur Füllsand, quasi gelber Erdaushub, ungesiebt, wo alles drin sein kann. Davon hatte mir der Verkäufer abgeraten.
Estrichkies gefällt mir optisch auch am besten, er klumpt nicht, ist nicht zu fein. Ich würde nun den Pflanzen beim Einpflanzen ein wenig Lehm mitgeben, das muss reichen.

Freitag wird die Folie verlegt, dann wird aus der Kuhle endlich ein Teich. 

Gruß,
         Carsten


----------



## Hanseat (4. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,

heute war es soweit. 
Die Steilwand ist nun mit ein paar Steinen stabilisiert, die Platten sind schräg versetzt in den Hang hinein gesetzt. Das Ganze dann mit Lehmerde verkleidet um keine scharfen Kanten zu haben.
Medium 30047 anzeigen
Mit ein paar Helfern wurde dann das Vlies und die Folie verlegt, ging erstaunlich einfach. Während das Wasser lief wurde der Estrichkies mit ein paar größeren Steinen im Flachwasserbereich verteilt. Der Teich ist nun komplett aufgefüllt, wenn ich richtig abgelesen habe, sind es 3.800 Liter. Morgen wird noch ein kleine Bankirai-Plattform an der Terrasse gebaut und dann die Folie außen abgeschnitten. Die Folie steht rundherum nach oben und wird durch Substrat, Steine oder die Plattform gehalten.
In den Pflanzgraben und auf ein paar Zwischenebenen kommt noch mehr Estrichkies. Erstmal muss das Wasser etwas klarer werden, dann sehe ich wo was fehlt.
Medium 30048 anzeigen
Auf dem Wasser schwimmt ein gelblicher Schaum, außerdem eine leichte Fettschicht ¿ (Ironie), sieht zumindest so aus. Mal schauen wie es morgen aussieht.

Gruß,
       Carsten


----------



## Hanseat (6. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,

der Schaum und die erwähnte Schicht verschwinden über Nacht. Da ich aber bereits mehrfach wieder Substrat in den Graben gefüllt habe, kommt beides natürlich jeweils wieder. Dadurch trübt sich das Wasser natürlich auch ein, so dass ich noch nicht wirklich tief sehen kann. Aber das wird schon noch werden.

Seit gestern gibt es an der Terrasse eine kleine Holzplattform und rundherum wurde Vlies und Folie entfernt. Ein bisschen Reserve zur Randgestaltung ist noch da. Die Randbefestigung ist in Arbeit, insgesamt klappt es alles recht gut. 
Ein paar __ Schnecken und etwas __ Wasserpest sind die ersten Bewohner, kamen zusammen mit einem Eimer Teichwasser aus dem Teich meines Vaters.
Medium 30097 anzeigenMedium 30098 anzeigen
Heute durften auch die Katzen wieder raus, die letzten beiden Tage mussten sie drinnen bleiben. Sie sind noch sehr zögerlich am Teich.
Medium 30095 anzeigen
An einer Seite habe ich heute eine Sickergrube für den Überlauf gegraben, mit Vlies umhüllt und gefüllt mit den Ziegeltrümmern, die ich beim Graben des Teichs aussortiert hatte. Dazu eine Zuleitung mit Folie und Kies. Der Anschluss an den Teich ist noch provisorisch. Insgesamt steht das Wasser etwa 5cm höher als gedacht und damit nur etwa 2cm unterhalb der Plattform.
Medium 30096 anzeigen
Jetzt warte ich erstmal ein wenig, bis das Wasser klarer ist. Dann sehe ich wo evtl. noch Kies fehlt. Ein Eimer mit __ Pfeilkraut, __ Wasserminze usw. steht schon bereit zum Einpflanzen.

Gruß,
       Carsten


----------



## Hanseat (11. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,

seit heute ist der Rand rundherum befestigt und die Folie entsprechend abgeschnitten. Sie steht nun überall hoch und wird von Steinen oder Estrichkies im Teich bzw der Erde außerhalb gehalten. Ein bisschen werde ich da noch abschneiden, wenn der Rand wirklich fertig ist. An der Terrasse ist die Folie am Steg befestigt.

Ein Besuch bei meinem Vater brachte ein paar weitere Pflanzen, __ Blutweiderich, __ Kalmus, __ Krebsschere, __ Hahnenfuß, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, __ Rohrkolben, Wasserlilie, eine __ Sumpfdotterblume und nochmal __ Pfeilkraut und __ Wasserpest.

Medium 30111 anzeigen Medium 30112 anzeigen Medium 30113 anzeigen Medium 30114 anzeigen
Der hässliche weiße Brunnenanschluss ist nun teilweise durch eine Trockenmauer aus Bruchziegeln verdeckt. Wenn das noch entsprechend bepflanzt wird, sollte der kaum noch zu sehen sein.
Medium 30115 anzeigen
Heute nachmittag konnte man schon bis zum Grund sehen, das hat sich jetzt aber nach dem Einpflanzen erstmal wieder erledigt. Insgesamt bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden 

Gruß,
       Carsten


----------



## mitch (12. Sep. 2015)

Hanseat schrieb:


> Ein bisschen werde ich da noch abschneiden, wenn der Rand wirklich fertig ist.


warte bitte bis zum nächsten Frühjahr damit, nicht das sich über den Winter der Boden noch absetzt - ranschneiden geht nicht


----------



## Hanseat (12. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Mitch,

dann werde ich damit wohl noch etwas warten. Gibt ja auch noch genug anderes zu tun am und im Garten... ;-)

Gruß,
      Carsten


----------



## Hanseat (1. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich es endlich mal geschafft Fotos vom aktuellen Zustand zu machen.

Das Wasser ist schon lange absolut klar, von Algen nichts zu sehen. 
Medium 30226 anzeigen
Der neue katzensichere Futterplatz ist zwar schwer anzufliegen, wird aber genutzt. Das Haus steht auf umgedrehten Pflanzkörben auf einem Stein.
Medium 30228 anzeigen
Der Rand ist rundherum befestigt, einige Steine sind dafür dazu gekommen.
Medium 30227 anzeigen
Durch das klare Wasser wirkt der Teich viel flacher als er ist, ganz unten (80cm) liegt eine __ Krebsschere, im flacheren Bereich schwimmt __ Wasserpest.
Medium 30230 anzeigen Medium 30231 anzeigen Medium 30229 anzeigen
So sieht es aus, wenn Jagdtrieb über Vernunft siegt  (Beim Wenden auf dem Brett landete aber nur eine Pfote im Wasser)
Medium 30232 anzeigen
Es tut sich scheinbar nicht viel, weder was Pflanzen noch was Tiere angeht. Aber ich vermute mal das liegt an der Jahreszeit. Der Wasserspiegel ist ziemlich stabil, der Überlauf funktioniert also. Ein knapper Zentimeter fehlt gerade, es hat länger nicht geregnet und gab sogar Sonne.

Gruß,
        Carsten


----------



## Hanseat (8. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,

hier mal Bilder vom aktuellen Stand und ein kleines Update.

- Garten um den Teich fertig gestaltet:
-- Hänge befestigt
-- Beete bepflanzt und weitere Pflanzen gesät
-- Totholz in den Beeten sowie am und im Teiche platziert

- neues Fundament für das Futterhaus gebaut, inkl. Trittstein
Den Sommer über wird dort kein Futterhaus stehen. Ich habe nun quasi eine künstliche Insel, auf der ich irgendwas platzieren kann. Was es den Sommer über sein wird, ist noch nicht entschieden.

Aus dem Teich meines Vaters sind zu mir gezogen:
- ein __ Taumelkäfer
- zwei __ Rückenschwimmer
- ein __ Wasserläufer (weitere sind eingewandert)
- div. Larven
- Erdkrötenlaich
- ca. 15 Teichmolche
- ca. 5 Bergmolche

Ich bin seit längerem immer wieder damit beschäftigt Fadenalgen zu entfernen. Die anderen Pflanzen wachsen seit kurzem aber auch merklich.  Besonders der __ Sumpfdotterblume scheint ihr Platz zu gefallen 

Hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder:
Medium 30544 anzeigenMedium 30545 anzeigenMedium 30546 anzeigenMedium 30547 anzeigenMedium 30548 anzeigen
Ich bin ziemlich ungeduldig, aber außer Warten und Zuschauen bleibt mir wohl gerade nicht viel übrig.

Gruß,
        Carsten


----------



## mitch (9. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Carsten,

hey ist doch klasse geworden, gut ding braucht weil - oder so 
Wir warten doch alle auf das durchstarten des Grünzeugs - genieß doch einfach die Zeit am Teich, dafür ist er doch da


----------



## Hanseat (11. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Mitch,

das tue ich, und bin ständig auf der Suche nach neuen Bewohnern und Beobachtungen 
Wenn man beobachtet, wie die __ Molche die Molchinnen bedrängen und balzen, ist auch klar woher der Begriff "Lustmolch" kommt 

Ich hatte in der obigen Liste noch diverse __ Schnecken und einen __ Egel unterschlagen, auch die sind noch neu eingezogen. Außerdem wurde eine __ Wasserassel entdeckt, sowie Punktewolken, vielleicht Wasserflöhe?

Es geht also weiter voran und bleibt spannend.

Gruß,
        Carsten


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Carsten,
das ist ein sehr schöner Teich geworden ! Seit bei mir Fische eingezogen sind, bekomme ich __ Molche und Co. nur noch sehr selten zu Gesicht (in den "fischfreien" Zonen wie im Filter, und in den Wasserflächen vom Zulauf). 
Zu Anfang war es bei mir auch recht kahl - das hat sich mit der Zeit geändert - also nur etwas Geduld.


----------



## Hanseat (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

nach längerer Zeit mal wieder ein Update. So sieht es aktuell am Teich aus:
Medium 31091 anzeigen Medium 31092 anzeigen Medium 31094 anzeigen Medium 31095 anzeigenDie __ Sumpfdotterblume, die Seerose und die Wasserlilie haben zwischenzeitlich geblüht. __ Pfeilkraut, __ Blutweiderich und __ Hahnenfuß (glaube ich) blühen gerade. __ Wasserpest und __ Krebsschere sind fleißig gewachsen, unter Wasser entsteht also so langsam ein Urwald.

Medium 31093 anzeigen Medium 31098 anzeigenNachdem ich im Frühjahr viele Fadenalgen entfernen musste, hält sich das inzwischen in Grenzen. Dafür scheinen die Fäden deutlich widerstandsfähiger geworden zu sein.
Am Boden hat sich inzwischen einiges angesammelt, sodass vom Kies teilweise nicht mehr viel zu sehen ist. Abgesehen von einer leichten Färbung ist das Wasser recht klar.

Medium 31097 anzeigenMit 1-2 Ausnahmen sind alle __ Molche ausgewandert, haben aber netterweise Nachwuchs hinterlassen. Die Babykröten sind ebenfalls ausgewandert, einige leben um den Teich im Beet, andere wurden im Nachbarsgarten gesichtet.

Da ich meine neue Kamera ausprobiert habe, nun noch ein paar Fotos von Teichbewohnern und - besuchern:
Medium 31099 anzeigen
Biene am Pfeilkraut

Medium 31100 anzeigen Medium 31101 anzeigen
Weiß jemand wessen Larve das hier ist?

Medium 31102 anzeigen
Teichmolchmädchen

Medium 31103 anzeigen
__ Wasserläufer

Medium 31104 anzeigen
junge Schnecke

Bisher bin ich absolut zufrieden mit der Entwicklung 
Natürlich geht das alles nie schnell genug, aber wenn ich mir die Bilder vom April anschauen, dann hat sich doch einiges getan.

Gruß,
        Carsten


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo Carsten!
Buenos Dias - schöne Fotos - das sollte eine große Libelle werden.


----------



## Hanseat (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo Christine,

danke, ja das hatte ich auch vermutet. 

Ich hab mal ein paar weitere Bilder gemacht:

Medium 31133 anzeigen
__ Wasserpest

Medium 31127 anzeigen
__ Krebsschere (und __ Birke)

Medium 31131 anzeigen
Teich mit wohl letztem ausgewachsenen Molch-Männchen

Medium 31130 anzeigen
__ Wasserläufer auf Seerose

Medium 31129 anzeigen
__ Pfeilkraut

Medium 31128 anzeigen
rote Seerose mit Wasserläufer (nee Quatsch, natürlich nur ein Mohnblumenblatt )

Medium 31125 anzeigen
Katze am Steg

Medium 31126 anzeigen
gespiegelte Katze 

Medium 31124 anzeigen
__ Hahnenfuß? Auch dies eine Spiegelung.

Gruß,
       Carsten


----------



## misudapi (1. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
der Teich ist hübsch geworden   
coole Fotos
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Hanseat (19. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

wieder ein paar Fotos von Teichan- und bewohnern.

Medium 31194 anzeigen
__ Hornisse beim Trinken?

Medium 31195 anzeigen
Medium 31196 anzeigen
Libellenlarve auf dem Weg zum Schlüpfen/Häuten

Medium 31197 anzeigen
Medium 31200 anzeigen
Medium 31202 anzeigen
Molchlarven

Medium 31198 anzeigen
Medium 31199 anzeigen
fertiger Baby-Molch

Medium 31201 anzeigen
Katze am Teichüberlauf

Gruß,
        Carsten


----------



## Erin (20. Aug. 2016)

Was für tolle Fotos! love5 Und die Idee mit dem Vogelhäuschen gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, muss ich auch mal probieren  Insgesamt sehr schön....


----------



## Hanseat (20. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Erin,

freut mich, wenn es gefällt.
Das Vogelhäuschen hat einen großen Nachteil, weswegen ich es diesen Winter vermutlich nicht mehr im Teich haben werde. Die Vögel haben es zwar genutzt aber dabei leider einiges an Futter und Körnern in den Teich geworfen. Diese waren eine ideale Grundlage für Fadenalgen, die ich zusammen mit dem Futter regelmäßig aus dem Teich holen durfte. Zum Glück ging das recht gut, da ja alles zusammen hing. Nun habe ich ein stabiles Fundament aus Lochziegeln gebaut. Futter, dass zwischen oder in den Löchern der Steine landet, könnte ich nun nicht mehr entfernen. Ich würde neben den Vögeln also auch die Algen mit Nährstoffen füttern (und indirekt meine Katzen mit Vögeln ).

Daher wird das Vogelhaus wohl woanders stehen, für das Fundament suche ich nun eine neue Verwendung. Eventuell werde ich dort einen Baumstumpf oder so platzieren.

Gruß,
       Carsten


----------



## Erin (20. Aug. 2016)

Moin Carsten,

ja...leuchtet ein, schade, ich hätte sowas gerne gerade wegen der Katze gehabt, an den Teich geht sie nämlich nicht, selbst die Fische sind ihr nicht geheuer, dass Futtersreste aber in den Teich fallen, habe ich nicht bedacht...trotzdem eine tolle Idee


----------



## Hanseat (20. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Erin,

vielleicht würde es funktionieren, das Futterhaus auf eine schwimmende Beet-Insel aus Styrodur zu setzen. Dann landet das Futter nur auf der Insel und nicht im Wasser. Mein Teich ist mir dafür zu klein, aber vielleicht ist es für dich eine Option. Du solltest dir nur überlegen, wie du möglichst einfach das Futter auffüllen kannst. Ich habe dafür einen Klappspaten benutzt, eine schwimmende Insel müsste man irgendwie zu sich ziehen können.

Gruß,
       Carsten


----------



## Erin (21. Aug. 2016)

Moin Carsten,

dass ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin  Danke dir, dass ist ein super Idee! Platz genug habe ich dafür und eine Schwimminsel wollte ich sowieso basteln, perfekt  Müsste ich dann mal schauen, wie ich das Häuschen befalle, aber dazu fällt mir schon was ein. Um sie mit der Schnur einzuholen müsste sie komplett frei schwimmen und das ist mir mit der Katze dann doch zu haarig, aber es findet sich bestimmt eine Lösung 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Hanseat (11. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,

mein Teich ist nun ein Jahr alt 

Ich bin ziemlich zufrieden, wie er sich entwickelt hat und habe bisher nichts bereut. Es ist immer wieder spannend zu beobachten, aber auch entspannend, einfach nur am Ufer zu sitzen und zu schauen. 

Die Pflanzen haben soweit ich das sehe fast alle überlebt, mal schauen, wie sie sich nun vermehren. Es gab sowohl Molch- als auch Krötennachwuchs, wäre schön, wenn die nächstes Jahr wieder kommen.

Hier mal aktuelle Bilder:

Medium 31245 anzeigen
Medium 31246 anzeigen
Medium 31247 anzeigen
Medium 31248 anzeigen
__ Krebsschere und __ Wasserpest

Medium 31252 anzeigen
Ein bisschen Totholz

Medium 31242 anzeigen
große Libellenlarve

Medium 31251 anzeigen
kleine Libellenlarve

Medium 31250 anzeigen
__ Schwimmkäfer

Medium 31243 anzeigen
__ Rückenschwimmer?

Medium 31244 anzeigen
__ Egel (wie ich finde eines der elegantesten Tiere im Teich)

Medium 31249 anzeigen
Tote Libelle

Wie man sieht, hat sich einiges auf dem Boden abgesetzt, so dass der helle Estrichkies kaum noch zu sehen ist. Das Wasser hat eine leichte Grünfärbung, das stört mich aber nicht, ich kann trotzdem alles sehr gut sehen.

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Infos aus diesem Forum!

Gruß,
        Carsten


----------



## samorai (11. Sep. 2016)

Toller Teich, tolle Bilder!


----------



## Hanseat (26. März 2017)

Hallo,

so langsam wird es Frühling am Teich, allerdings noch sehr langsam. 

Die Pflanzen im Teich halten sich noch sehr zurück, Tiere zeigen sich allerdings schon einige. An der Steilwand an der Terrasse habe ich heute 45 __ Schnecken gezählt. Auch Köcherfliegenlarven sind einige im Teich, dazu ein paar Libellenlarven. Von den Molchen sind bisher nur zwei junge Weibchen wieder aufgetaucht. __ Kröten sind bisher noch nicht da. Kommen die ein Jahr nach der Geburt überhaupt schon?

Bei der abendlichen Molchsuche habe ich diese Szene eingefangen. Es sah fast so aus, als wollte die Schnecke ihre Eier gegen die beiden Köcherfliegenlarven verteidigen. 

Medium 31930 anzeigen
Medium 31931 anzeigen

Das inzwischen nicht mehr genutzte Futterhaus habe ich dieses Wochenende durch Totholz ersetzt. Das ist zwar vielleicht nicht so hübsch, aber für die Natur sinnvoller. Schließlich sollen der Teich und der Garten in erster Linie Lebensraum sein. Wenn das Holz ein wenig überwachsen ist, sieht es bestimmt auch wieder hübscher aus. 

Medium 31932 anzeigen
Medium 31933 anzeigen
Medium 31934 anzeigen
Medium 31935 anzeigen
Medium 31936 anzeigen
Medium 31937 anzeigen
Das Holz stammt vom Rückschnitt der Straßenbäume um die Ecke, wahrscheinlich ist es Eiche. Das "toteste" Holz habe ich mitgenommen, teilweise zerfressen, teilweise nur noch das verwitterte Kernholz.
Das Platzieren im Teich war nicht so einfach und eine Lehrstunde in Physik. 
Trockenes Holz entwickelt einen beachtlichen Auftrieb und Steine sind unter Wasser plötzlich deutlich leichter. Da braucht es etwas Geduld, bis die Äste stabil liegen und sich gegenseitig Halt geben. Unter Wasser, kaum sichtbar, liegen vier Mauersteine als Fundament, dazu ein paar weitere Steine, so dass das Holz weitestgehend aufliegt und nicht mehr schwimmt. Nachdem es mit Wasser vollgesogen ist, liegt es auch stabiler. Die bisher im Wasser stehenden Hölzer habe ich links an einem steilen Stück versenkt. Sie waren beide den Winter über umgekippt. 

Nun hoffe ich, dass der Teich mit den zusätzlichen Nährstoffen klar kommt. Rinde und weiches Holz befinden sich weitestgehend über dem Wasser. Unter Wasser das entrindete Kernholz, was sich hoffentlich nicht so schnell zersetzt.

Gruß,
       Carsten


----------

